# CAAD8 bottom bracket and compact upgrade?



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a 2006 CAAD8 (R800 I think)

Currently has 105 everywhere except RD is Ultegra.

I want to go to a Compact Crankset so I am looking at upgrading to a Ultegra SL6650 Crankset. My questions are does anyone have any other suggestions for going compact dont want to spend over 200? Should I go ahead and upgrade any other the drivetrain when I am at it, currently the whole Drivetrain has about 2400 miles on it, but is not giving me any issue (i bought it used, but first owner barely touched it).

Also some of the Cranks I have been looking at come with Free (kind of) Bottom Bracket, what Bottom Bracket do I need, assume English? How do I tell?

Thanks In advance for the advice.


----------

